# klein 17 pocket tool tote



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Check out Home Depot they stock them, you can see it in person.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> does anybody have one of these tool totes? i want tobuy one but i dont know how big it is. the tote i have now is starting to show signs of wear and i wnt to replace it before it rips.



I have a 12 pocket tote....very nicely sized 9"H x 14.5"L x 7"W. Great bag that holds up well. Small enough to not overload it with tools you really don't need to carry, but at the same time big enough to carry the tools you need. Caution if you carry your bag in a service van, it tends to flip over in turns or when you brake hard, I had to bungee strap mine to the bulkhead to keep it from tipping over. The 17 pocket is the way to go though, the extra pockets and tape thong is an advantage over the 7 or 12 pocket carriers. I made my own tape thong out of jack chain and a welding rod...works great.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Check out Home Depot they stock them, you can see it in person.


Home Depot stocks the 12 pocket. Thats where I got mine. Also make sure the 17 pocket comes with a shoulder strap, I know the 7 pocket does not.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I had it but recently got a new bag. I liked the organization of the the bag. Only downsides is the bag liked to tip over and since it was an open bag it would spill my tools. Also open bags tend to give the vibe of "help yourself to my tools."


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

headrec said:


> I had it but recently got a new bag. I liked the organization of the the bag. Only downsides is the bag liked to tip over and since it was an open bag it would spill my tools. Also open bags tend to give the vibe of "help yourself to my tools."


i like the open top but i do feel the same about being help yourself i hate it when people take my tools. what bag did you buy


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i like the open top but i do feel the same about being help yourself i hate it when people take my tools. what bag did you buy


http://www.goclc.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=1539

Love the bag! A lot of people I work with like it as well. A journeyman I worked with for awhile had it and I loved it enough to get it. So far no complaints. A few people have this bag as well on this site.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

headrec said:


> http://www.goclc.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=1539
> 
> Love the bag! A lot of people I work with like it as well. A journeyman I worked with for awhile had it and I loved it enough to get it. So far no complaints. A few people have this bag as well on this site.



I have that same bag its almost brand new, only used a few times, I will sell it cheap just PM me about it.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

electro916 said:


> I have that same bag its almost brand new, only used a few times, I will sell it cheap just PM me about it.


i would ruin that bag in no time. i have a problem with destroying tools and tool boxes and bags. no matter how tough it is i can ruin it


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i would ruin that bag in no time. i have a problem with destroying tools and tool boxes and bags. no matter how tough it is i can ruin it


they invented 5-gal buckets for guys like you .( and me ):laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

paul d. said:


> they invented 5-gal buckets for guys like you .( and me ):laughing::thumbsup:


i hate buckets. i dont think tools should be stored inside of a bucket like that. too me nothings more unprofessional than digging through a home depot bucket for a screwdriver infront of a customer


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i hate buckets. i dont think tools should be stored inside of a bucket like that. too me nothings more unprofessional than digging through a home depot bucket for a screwdriver infront of a customer


That does scream hack...that is why I put a smaller bucket inside the 5 gal :thumbup:

All my tools stay up-right and I can toss a whole bunch of material in the big bucket and still find all my tools.

I attached the lid to the bucket by drilling a couple of holes and tying it on with some scrap #12 solid....nice seat and keeps the rain out.

On the handle, are some carabiners and rope [ok, a real lanyard past it's prime]...great when cutting in a service, working out of a lift, etc.

As an added bonus, I cut 2 "V" notches in the buckets rim 180° apart....makes a quick vise for cutting EMT/greenfield, etc.

It's the CADILLAC of buckets. :laughing:

The bucket is just for tools "in use". 
I see no need to hump ALL my tools everywhere I go on a job site.


...If anyone decides to go this route....avoid the orange bucket ~ no matter how you "improve" it....it still screams hack.:whistling2:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i hate buckets. i dont think tools should be stored inside of a bucket like that. too me nothings more unprofessional than digging through a home depot bucket for a screwdriver infront of a customer


aggreed there e.p.,but it seems like i dont " lose " as many tools in a bucket. and when you get a little more time-in the trade you wont " destroy" tools. be patient. you'll get there.:whistling2:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

paul d. said:


> aggreed there e.p.,but it seems like i dont " lose " as many tools in a bucket. and when you get a little more time-in the trade you wont " destroy" tools. be patient. you'll get there.:whistling2:


well my tools dont really get too destroyed. they just wear out i dont abuse them. but tool boxes and bags always seem to break. i broke tons of those plastic tool boxes from sears. and the bags i buy always seem to rip in a few months of use. only ones thats eem to last are the 80 - 100 dollar bags. some reason i go through philips head screwdrivers like water. same with flashlights. sorry if i sounded like i abuse my tools. i gotten better over the years with them

i probably would over stuff that clc bag and rip it


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

paul d. said:


> aggreed there e.p.,but it seems like i dont " lose " as many tools in a bucket. and when you get a little more time-in the trade you wont " destroy" tools. be patient. you'll get there.:whistling2:


if you use one of those bucket boss wrap arounds they are nice too. i ment having them all in a bucket just tossed in there


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

No bucket bosses...a clean empty Spackle bucket and a clean empty Klein hand cleaner bucket


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i do like using buckets for storage on the truck and to carry in material with


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

A couple of 1/4" holes in the bottom will do wonders for that accumulation of dirt that always seems to gather [and drain holes in case of rain].


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

my helper and a couple other guys at work have those buckets with the bucket boss on them.they look alright but they seem to tip over a lot. they tend to collect a lot of stuff inside too like wirenuts, staples, devices etc


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

...and that is why a bucket boss sucks.




Do you _really_ need to carry all your tools everywhere you go?

How many tools do you truly need to get something done?
I'll help you out on the math ~ exactly 1 Klien hand cleaner bucket full :laughing: ...and that is 50% too many tools.

If you're doing "big boy" work [switchgear and such], then you want the arsenal....but for the average job/task - you don't need a bazooka to kill a fly.

KISS
[ Keep it simple stoopid ]
:blink:


----------



## cyberposer (Jan 27, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> does anybody have one of these tool totes? i want tobuy one but i dont know how big it is. the tote i have now is starting to show signs of wear and i wnt to replace it before it rips.


I have one on ebay now they say they come with shoulder strap but they do not thanks Rand


----------

